# 4 person group costumes....?



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Three blind mice and the butchers wife
Mailibu Barbie, Jamaica Barbie, etc...
Bo Peep and sheep

Hard to think of all female group...


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Four Cupcakes, each with different color frosting. Four chairs.
4 different color M&M's. 3 sheep and Bo Peep. Dorothy, the Tin Man, Scarecrow and Lion.


wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Since there weren't any guys saying already sexy cheerleaders

I want a hearse.


----------



## Scuzlebutt (Oct 9, 2004)

Charlie's Angels. And the 4th could be Demi Moore's character from the second one.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

How about the Deadly Vipor Assassination Squad from Kill Bill...

that's what my friends and I are doing. 

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## lindsanator (Oct 30, 2004)

How about being pink ladies from grease!? thats what me and my friends are doing![8D]

-Linds


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Spice girls? I was at a party yesterday where there were three women as "Desperate Housewives". They had aprons with measuring cups attached and a whole lot of cleavage. . .

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------

